# Free upholstery/cushions



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Hey everyone, just putting some feelers out there but would anyone be interested in some free cushions or simple canvas work? My mom has owned and operated her own marine upholstery business on her own for ten years and I am wanting to learn her trade, that being said I am a neonite and need the practice. She has a lot of spare foam and material laying around that would not cost anyone anything. That being said I won't know exactly what she has until I go to the shop tomorrow and investigate, but I can update this post with everything and include photos as well. I can't do anything crazy but cooler cushions, bench cushions, and hatch covers are not out of the question and would be simple for you to measure and give to me without needing to go pattern anything. I am not promising perfection but functional, I have the best guidance there is. I might need a small fee for shipping and a nominal fee for the stainless snap hardware but that is it.

Instead of just aimlessly creating random cushions I figured I would offer it if it would help someone out, even a crappy cushion is better than no cushion. 
BTW we are located in Englewood, FL.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh why couldn't you post this later when I am building my new boat, lol. And I'll be down in Englewood in a few weeks too.

Seriously this is a generous offer, and it's cool that you thought about the guys here.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Do you have any idea the dimensions for anything you might want on the boat? I feel a lot better practicing with a purpose so to speak rather than just spending effort on something random that will just go to waste.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Hell yeah! That is really nice of you. I have a copperhead that and was just about to pick up some cushions. I'll pay shipping and for the buttons. I'll send you a pm with more details and specifics/measurements if you like.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Atomic said:


> Hey everyone, just putting some feelers out there but would anyone be interested in some free cushions or simple canvas work? My mom has owned and operated her own marine upholstery business on her own for ten years and I am wanting to learn her trade, that being said I am a neonite and need the practice. She has a lot of spare foam and material laying around that would not cost anyone anything. That being said I won't know exactly what she has until I go to the shop tomorrow and investigate, but I can update this post with everything and include photos as well. I can't do anything crazy but cooler cushions, bench cushions, and hatch covers are not out of the question and would be simple for you to measure and give to me without needing to go pattern anything. I am not promising perfection but functional, I have the best guidance there is. I might need a small fee for shipping and a nominal fee for the stainless snap hardware but that is it.
> 
> Instead of just aimlessly creating random cushions I figured I would offer it if it would help someone out, even a crappy cushion is better than no cushion.
> BTW we are located in Englewood, FL.



I sent you a pm


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

No problem guys, I'll have a better idea tomorrow of exactly what and how much material is available. I'll take pics to post and list the details for it all, I'll do jobs on a first come first serve basis. You are more than welcome to send me measurements, and then pick out what material suits you best.


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

What an offer!
I'm in the market for a new helm seat pad for a Maverick HPX-V. I can PM you the measurements tomorrow when I get off-duty.
No problem covering shipping and incidentals to 34957.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm interested as well, even as you improve and start charging affordable prices. I could use a cooler pad for an RTIC 45, and a helm pad. I'm not far enough into my boat build to know the bow pad dimensions I'd like for taking my wife out to the sandbar, but I'd be interested in buying one when I do.

If your items look and work decent but have a couple simple mistakes, it might be worth it to let guys on here pay you what they feel it is worth to them after receiving and inspecting it. $40-$80 is still something.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, Atomic

Where is the shop located in Englewood? Doing a build and will need a bench seat for the back deck. I'm in Englewood everyday.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, eventually the goal is to be good enough to charge a reasonable amount but to be honest I've put off learning to do this because I've felt so overwhelmed I would make a mistake. I don't feel nearly as pressured knowing someone isn't putting their hard earned dollars into it! I am hoping there is enough material to make everyone happy.

Jared, the shop is located on San Casa near the intersection of 776. I am doubting with how many people have inquired I will have enough material for everyone, but if you are interested in a bid from my mom I'll give you an address.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I totally understand not wanting to damage your repuatation or have unsatisfied customers by selling a sub-par product, that is a sign that you've got what it takes to be successful. Do a few freebies/practice runs, but it is a business and you should be bringing in some $ as soon as you're able to do decent work. Letting people "name their price" should keep anyone from feeling ripped off. Most of these cushions won't be going on brand new Hell's Bays, Chittums, or Gause Builts, at least right now. 

I've been running my own small businesses since college, and am happy to share any advice/experiences. Having a good product is only half the battle.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like to have a cushion made for my skiff.. The old cushion is brittle from old age. I'll get you the dimensions or can drop it off when I come down to Little Gasparilla.. PM me your phone number to discuss.

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Good morning everyone, just wanted to give a heads up I didn't make it out to the shop today because I literally only got 2 hours of sleep last night having to take out a sick dog constantly. Tomorrow is a new (hopefully more refreshed) day!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I am in Fort Myers and have been looking to set some made for my Mitzi 17. Willing to pay some , I see you already have some interest so let me know if you desire to do anymore. Thanks


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Ok guys, I made it to the shop today and have an idea of what I'm working with. The only foam I have available is 3", I can make it tighter to where it'll compress some but it will not go down to 2". To those that are willing to pay for material, in the future (hopefully not too far) I would be game for this but I would like to reiterate that this is my first time doing this and I do not feel comfortable at this point using paid for material. When that time comes I do have a basic variety of colors in vinyl that are to be had affordably at $5 a yard. Of course we can order any material.

The colors vary slightly from the camera on my phone, the blue is actually more of a teal and the green has an olive quality to it.


----------



## Awarsoca (May 14, 2017)

Would be interested for sure for my 94 Bonefisher


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Teal is the color of the accents on my boat. The iglo 48qt. Cooler could use a cushion. Just pm me cost to ship one to GA


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Hey guys just wanted to update that I finished my very first cushion today for mosquitolaGOON, it's a bench seat for his Gheenoe. It is far from perfect but functional as promised.

With a little bit of time the foam will compress and the fabric will level out. All I have left to do is install the snaps and send it on it's way.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Atomic said:


> View attachment 11070
> View attachment 11071
> Hey guys just wanted to update that I finished my very first cushion today for mosquitolaGOON, it's a bench seat for his Gheenoe. It is far from perfect but functional as promised.
> 
> With a little bit of time the foam will compress and the fabric will level out. All I have left to do is install the snaps and send it on it's way.


That looks pretty good. I'm interested once you get to the "charging" process. Also I have a foam sample that is much thicker than what you have there but would work well for what I want. I'll keep up with your progress.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Thank you Will, it does have some flaws but overall I'm pretty happy with how it turned out for being the first one. This foam is 3" which is actually thicker than most, 2" is fairly standard.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I wanted to mention that I am not limited to just cushions. If anyone needs any kind of hatch cover I can also do those. If you have a console and the back is open, or have bow and aft storage left open a snap on cover not only makes a finished look but is really useful as far as keeping the inside much cleaner and drier. They can be made with vinyl or Sunbrella, which has a ten year warranty and I happen to have some in a few different shades.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great, I'm in.


----------



## Hanleyna (Dec 8, 2015)

This is such a generous offer. I have a hatch that I need a seat for. Ill pay you for whatever you need. PM Sent.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Update: I opened a bank account today and have a PayPal account set up and ready to go. I have currently a list of 8 people wanting to provide material for their jobs they want done, if anyone else is interested please send me a PM or email [email protected] so I can get you on the list and account for your material needed when I place an order. 

I currently have free foam provided but I am not sure how long it will last, so I -may- also have to account for adding foam into the bid. Thanks everyone for giving me a chance.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

whoaaa slow down there, bank accounts lead straight to an office gig and there goes all your fishing time ;-)

Cushions looking good, I'll need to have some made once you get them rolling out


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Me work in an office? I don't think so!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Lol message me when you're ready. I'll be busy for the next couple weeks with work but more than willing to get ya in line .


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

That first cushion turned out pretty darn good! Good luck with your new venture. I really admire the way you are getting starting! I will have some cushion work for you when I get my Saltmarsh 1656 in a few months.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have the first cushion she made here and immediately commissioned her for another. I would've happily paid 5x what she charged me. I hope it takes off because not only did the cushion exceed my expectations, the customer service was great.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Oh you flatter me! Thank you!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Just finished this today for @manny2376 I think he's going to be happy (I hope)! First time doing welt, it's a little extra work but imo worth it for a nice finished edge. Also you can get it in any color so it's a nice contrast and would look great in the same color as the hull. I goofed very minimally and my mom said she wouldn't sell it as is for less than 125, not including the material costs. And for her to do it she would charge 225.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just got home to a box from the brown santa! 

Quick mock up prior to install. Thanks Atomic!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Id like to get one long single bench seat and get rid of the two separate ones I have now! Work and craftsmanship looks awesome!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Oh Manny I'm so happy it looks great on your boat!! It seems to fit pretty well too! What a relief, how I amaze myself sometimes...  LOL not bad for my fifth one ever ehh?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can you make a teal or off white cushion for my igloo 48 qt. I can give you measurements


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I can do either or. Or I can do white with a teal welt. However I can't do free work anymore but I'd be willing to give you a quote!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NICE work Atomic, u r on your way to success !


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Uh sign me up, your tutor is good


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

How do we go about making an order. I'd love one for my Shadowcast. They look awsome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great job, can't wait for mine! Watch those fingers!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'm so happy with how things are going im surprising myself LOL! duhh I'll watch out for my fingers it's the finger nails that might be at risk... though at this point I only got about one good one left the rest have broken off


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Atomic said:


> Thanks guys! I'm so happy with how things are going im surprising myself LOL! duhh I'll watch out for my fingers it's the finger nails that might be at risk... though at this point I only got about one good one left the rest have broken off


I have a 7' leather couch that needs an upgrade


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Well.. I don't have leather but I do have vinyl. It probably wouldn't be worth it for you to send your couch in for me to refit the cushions, unless you are local.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Keep up the excellent work Atomic!

There are only a few Marine upholstery shops here on the northern Gulf Coast in Mobile, AL (between Pensacola and New Orleans) with the average age of the owners approaching 60 years old and according to them, they don't have any new talent or young people coming in to fulfill their shoes in the industry. All of the marine upholstery shops over here have basically more work than they can handle with some shops turn around going from 2 weeks to 3 months.

If you keep up the great work, your reputation will grow, and by the looks of it you are already on your way to a very successful business in a field that needs more young entrepreneurs in it like yourself!

Good luck! Bill Kenner (a legendary boat builder) has always told me "The marine industry needs more young people in it". You are a perfect example of this!

Your upholstery work is top notch and you have a true talent!

Ashton
Offshore Plastics Inc.


----------



## takeda14121990 (Jun 17, 2017)

Atomic said:


> Good morning everyone, just wanted to give a heads up I didn't make it out to the shop today because I literally only got 2 hours of sleep last night having to take out a sick dog constantly. Tomorrow is a new (hopefully more refreshed) day!


Good morning you too


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Oh goodness I'm blushing over here! Thank you Ashton! If it wasn't for my mom none of this would be possible for me. She's been trying to get me to do it for years, I never thought I could. Finally the thought of bartending my whole life got so depressing I said screw it, I'm going for it lol! I love Alabama, it's truly a beautiful underrated state. Good to know I'll have biz if I ever head up that way


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Atomic said:


> I can do either or. Or I can do white with a teal welt. However I can't do free work anymore but I'd be willing to give you a quote!


Great just let me know the cost


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'd love to get a bench cushion for my gheenoe made and a backrest to attach to my grab bar.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

@permitchaser Sure thing just PM me the dimensions and your zip code.

@Isunoe do you have access to a rivet gun to attach the studs to your grab bar? Feel free to PM me the dimensions of each and your zip code and I'd be happy to provide you with a quote as well


----------



## Awarsoca (May 14, 2017)

So the man in the white truck left me a pressy today 
Before and after

I can't begin to thank Shannon enough. I'm very glad she didn't take no for an answer to all my requests


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Oh yaaay I'm so glad you like them! Looks like the keterwelt could've been shorter... but oh well as long as it doesn't interfere.

Actually if you'd like you can cut it to size up to the seam just not IN to the seam


----------



## Awarsoca (May 14, 2017)

Atomic said:


> Oh yaaay I'm so glad you like them! Looks like the keterwelt could've been shorter... but oh well as long as it doesn't interfere.
> 
> Actually if you'd like you can cut it to size up to the seam just not IN to the seam


No plan to. If I'm out by myself I may run just the little cushion


----------



## RCR (Dec 8, 2016)

Cooler Cushion Perfection! Thanks Shannon, You did an excellent job and it was great working with you, best of luck in the future! Everybody else, if you need Cushions check her out!


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

SWEET!! fits great, goodness I surprise myself LOL thank you so much for the kind words and I am glad you are happy with it!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I just picked up my LT25 and the first thing I did was put on the cushion Shannon made me. Looks like it was color matched to the hull. Excellent craftsmanship. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I opened my box The other day and they looked great. I have not had time to install them but I will post photos of the finished product.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Yay looks great!! I still have some of that green material too . 

Mac be slacking !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atomic said:


> Yay looks great!! I still have some of that green material too .
> 
> Mac be slacking !


I have been busy busy! I'm about to send you measurements for the rear seats too.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Would you be able to make me a seat for a RTIC 20 and a small back rest for my console? If so how much do you charge for something like this?


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Tilly I can give you an accurate quote if you PM me with the dimensions on both and a zip code.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Atomic said:


> Tilly I can give you an accurate quote if you PM me with the dimensions on both and a zip code.


I will have to measure it all this weekend but I will send you a PM. How would you attach the cushions to the cooler and console? There is not currently a back rest on the console or the cooler. I have seen on here somewhere some have slide in type mechanism.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilly_Copano said:


> I will have to measure it all this weekend but I will send you a PM. How would you attach the cushions to the cooler and console? There is not currently a back rest on the console or the cooler. I have seen on here somewhere some have slide in type mechanism.


I did the ketterwelt track/snap combination on mine.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

For the back rest it's common to do a keterwelt track at the top with two snaps in each bottom corner. Typically on coolers a snap in each corner, I will provide you with all the hardware necessary to install it.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Atomic said:


> For the back rest it's common to do a keterwelt track at the top with two snaps in each bottom corner. Typically on coolers a snap in each corner, I will provide you with all the hardware necessary to install it.


Perfect. Thank you


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atomic said:


> For the back rest it's common to do a keterwelt track at the top with two snaps in each bottom corner. Typically on coolers a snap in each corner, I will provide you with all the hardware necessary to install it.


I will post photos soon when I install mine!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just received my cushion from Atomic. Get yourself one. It matches my back rest and the seat cushions
It has a plastic zipper and SS snaps. She even sent enough snaps to mount it on my cooler


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Still love my cushions
And they look pretttyy too! Thanks again Atomic!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will post photos soon when I install mine!


Waiting on my fabricator to get time to bend and weld a grab bar for my console with cupholders and an integrated backrest for the cushion Shannon made me. My cooler is so tall that my backrest mounted to the console was so low it only touched my lower back.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

That's a great picture Karl, thank you and glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Waiting on my fabricator to get time to bend and weld a grab bar for my console with cupholders and an integrated backrest for the cushion Shannon made me. My cooler is so tall that my backrest mounted to the console was so low it only touched my lower back.


Hmmm


----------

